# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  My emmersed setup

## betta_luRver

Hi crypt-fanatics, here's my simple setup. In the midst of upgrading right now... I can't quite ID most of them, they are growing in a mix of ADA Amazonia and Africana and Wondergro Root tab. Lighting is a 2x PL lightset. I'm changing my boxes to a custom glass-tank instead, just ordered, should be ready soon. Will update then  :Smile: 

Feel free to help me ID! Thanks!

----------


## illumbomb

Welcome to the dark side!  :Razz:  The cryptocorynes you have are bought from LFS? If yes and are not named in the LFS, they could likely be various variations of C. wendtii and C. crispatula (i.e. var. balansae), etc. Wait for them to flower and you will be able to determine their ID more accurately.

----------


## betta_luRver

I only bought 2 from LFS, the rest are collected.. My C. ideii bought from C328 melted and has not grown eversince though! Waiting them to flower seems like eternity! In my new setup, I'll be ordering from Mizu world as they have a large variety that is not commonly available in most LFS..  :Razz:

----------

